# lovely male degu in need of a good home



## LisaBee (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a male degu who's cage mate has recently just died. I am looking for a good home for him with someone who has the expertise in introducing him to a new friend. Can anyone help?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

Where abouts are you, and how old is lil goo?


----------



## LisaBee (Nov 27, 2011)

He has just been picked up this morning by a lovely lady who is going to introduce him to her single female degu of a similar age so he now has a girlfriend for life.
Thank you for your interest though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2011)

LisaBee said:


> He has just been picked up this morning by a lovely lady who is going to introduce him to her single female degu of a similar age so he now has a girlfriend for life.
> Thank you for your interest though.


Errr, why would you do that? Unless he is getting neutered???


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

I sincerely hope one of them has been desexed


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

LisaBee said:


> He has just been picked up this morning by a lovely lady who is going to introduce him to her single female degu of a similar age so he now has a girlfriend for life.
> Thank you for your interest though.


You are kidding aren't you??
I hope you've not given him away to someone that's going to be breeding them :mad5:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> I sincerely hope one of them has been desexed


I hope so too


----------



## LisaBee (Nov 27, 2011)

I would never do that! 
I had already had him desexed last year because he was fighting with his brother and the vet advised to have them both done to calm them down.
she has texted me to say they seem to be getting on well. She has had degu's for nearly 8 years so is well experienced.
I do appreciate all of your concern and it's nice to know people love their animals as much as I do.


----------

